# She's here! It's time to do some building up!



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

My Waterford that I had ordered a couple of months ago has finally arrived! I have applied some Frame Saver and have all the parts except for the headset which will be here next week. Well at least I can install the crankset and put the derailleurs on for now. I'll post some picts of the completed bike when it's done. This is the Adventure Cycle 1900 by the way.

Here's a list of the components:
Waterford Adventure Cycle 1900
Sugino XD600 26/36/46 crank with 24 tooth TA chanring
Phil Wood bottom bracket
Crank Bros Eggbeater pedals
IRD Alpha-Q triple front derailleur
Shimano XTR rear derailleur
ITM Millennium 4Ever Super Over 31.8 handlebar
Thomson X2 stem
Chris King headset
Shimano R550 cantilever brakes
Cane Creek SCR-5 brake levers
Shimano Dura Ace bar-end shifters
Brooks Team Pro saddle
Nitto Crystal Fellow seatpost

Wheels:
White Industries 36h 135mm sealed bearing hubs
Wheelsmith 14/16 ga spokes
Velocity Dyad 36h rims
Avocet FasGrip 28mm tires
Salsa steel QR's


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hot [email protected] that looks sweet.

Bigrider is going to go nuts!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW! Great Job. Even down to the tires.

I have a set on my Cross bike now and love them.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

Sweet lugs and a very nice set of wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Whoooaaa that's one nice frame and build. You're sure to get a lot comments out on the road. I'm jealous as he!!.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I've managed to get the rear derailleur, canti brakes, seatpost & saddle and brake levers on the handlebars installed. I think tomorrow I'll install the bottom bracket and crankset. 

I can't wait to see what it rides like! I'll also be putting on a Tubus rear rack as well. This bike is going to be used for commuting and also some loaded touring. I'm sure I'll be using it for some weekend riding as well. Looks like it'll be another week or so before it's completed though.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, super nice! Didn't know you could still get Avocet tires.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice Build!

I think I have White Ind hub lust now.....


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Wow, super nice! Didn't know you could still get Avocet tires.


They're a little hard to find but still available. I got mine from Harris Cyclery.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

holy crap....that is one beautiful bike.......


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I just puked up my lunch in my office trash can.

Envy will do that to you. This Waterford thing is driving me crazy.

The only solution is to win the custom Zank frame in the RBR raffle.

By the way, top notch selection on everything. Show us the final product.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

BikeRider said:


> They're a little hard to find but still available. I got mine from Harris Cyclery.


My LBS got my previous WI parts for me. They said WI deals directly, at least to the shops. I don't know if they have a US distributor or not. The prices seem very resonable for the quality that you get and I've never really heard anything bad about the newer products.

If everything works out I will have a bunch of WI stuff on my next bike....I think hubs need to be on that list.

Post pics when everything is together.....


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

frame looks just beautiful. and you'll like the Cane Creek levers. still having trouble getting used to the feel, as they're just a bit chunkier in the body than Campy are, but they work and look really sweet.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Wow.*

those hubs look great. Have fun keeping them clean!!


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow! I just started a thread in Bikes & Frames looking for ideas for a touring bicycle and your thread simply blew me away. Beautiful frame and love the choice of components. Too bad I hadn't seen your thread before. I guess that I'll have to add Waterford to the mix 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

cptab said:


> those hubs look great. Have fun keeping them clean!!


The bike is so clean & shiny right now that I'll almost hate to take it out and ride it!
Definitely have to get some good photos of the finished bike while it's still so clean.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Gah-DAM! Serious hub lust! That bike will look stop traffic when it's built up...pics, PICS. Please.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

*Progress so far*

I've gotten everything installed except for the headset. I need to get over to the LBS to get that installed and everything tuned up. But so far so good...


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Man, you are building up my dream bike. It has just become my dream. Honestly, one of the prettiest bikes I've seen and well spec'ed too. What kind of racks and bags do you have in mind? 

Are those the Newvex lugs?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> I've gotten everything installed except for the headset. I need to get over to the LBS to get that installed and everything tuned up. But so far so good...


Excellent, excellent. That's one of the prettiest frames that _I've_ ever seen.

I'll be interested to see what color of bar tape you use. The black components look good with the black head tube.

She's a beauty. Keep us posted.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

If it is a threadless headset just put that baby in the freezer and get a piece of all thread with some big washers and a couple of bolts.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

MDGColorado said:


> Man, you are building up my dream bike. It has just become my dream. Honestly, one of the prettiest bikes I've seen and well spec'ed too. What kind of racks and bags do you have in mind?
> 
> Are those the Newvex lugs?


Yup, It's definitely my dream bike! I've got the Tubus Cargo rack for the rear. I probably won't be needing a front rack. I have some Ortieb Back Roller Plus panniers.

I definitely need to do some good touring this year to put all this equipment to use!


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

MDGColorado said:


> Are those the Newvex lugs?


The Waterford website refers to the lugs as Nervex but when I google Newvex lugs & Nervex lugs they look more like the Newvex lugs.
http://www.waterfordbikes.com/site/tech/stainlesslugs.php

Actually the fork is a combination of the two different forks that Waterford offers. They offer a version with stainless steel lugs with lighter blades and SS dropouts. They also have a fork that is meant for the Adventure Cycle bike that is a heavier duty fork but doesn't come with the SS lugs or SS dropouts. So I had them combine the SS lugs & dropouts with heavier touring blades. And the finished product is a functional work of art!


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Its been quite awhile since there has been some good bike pourn around here. Your new build has hit that spot on.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> I probably won't be needing a front rack.


Have you tried that? Bikes generally don't handle well with all the weight in the rear. You'd be better off with just front panniers, if you only need one pair. It's much more stable.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

MDGColorado said:


> Have you tried that? Bikes generally don't handle well with all the weight in the rear. You'd be better off with just front panniers, if you only need one pair. It's much more stable.


i've done some touring on a different bike in which I was using only a Carradice saddlebag in the rear. The bike handled ok. I'll be giving the new bike a try with the weight in the back to see how well this works.


----------

